# Eucerin Redness Relief



## jasper17 (Aug 28, 2005)

I saw someone mention the Eucerin Redness Relief products, not sure where, but I was wondering if anybody has used any of them yet and if there were any opinions.  There's a cleanser, day and night moisturizer and something called tone perfecting creme.

If not, and you want to try them, the Eucerin website has free trials that you can request.

TIA.


----------



## Lolita (Aug 28, 2005)

Damn, I went to the website totally excited to try some of this stuff but they only send samples to the UK and Ireland


----------



## visivo (Aug 28, 2005)

*Redness relief*

Yep, I have! Ive used the face wash for about two months and see a big difference. Redness was pretty much the biggest reason I used to wear foundation, and now I wear none, except for the occasional concealer on dark undereye circles :\

I just bought the tone perfecting creme which is kind of pricey for drugstore stuff, but since the wash worked so well (it took a couple weeks for me to see a huuge difference) i decided to get it. Its nice because it seriously neutralizes red, but i use it sparingly just around my nose where theres the occasional redness, and it totally clears it up. you can use it allover, but i'd say if youre going to use it in a bigger area like cheeks, find a good moisturizer because its not very emollient, and without some moisture can apply dryly. I like it so far though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hth


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 
_Yep, I have! Ive used the face wash for about two months and see a big difference. Redness was pretty much the biggest reason I used to wear foundation, and now I wear none, except for the occasional concealer on dark undereye circles :\

I just bought the tone perfecting creme which is kind of pricey for drugstore stuff, but since the wash worked so well (it took a couple weeks for me to see a huuge difference) i decided to get it. Its nice because it seriously neutralizes red, but i use it sparingly just around my nose where theres the occasional redness, and it totally clears it up. you can use it allover, but i'd say if youre going to use it in a bigger area like cheeks, find a good moisturizer because its not very emollient, and without some moisture can apply dryly. I like it so far though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hth_

 
Excellent!!  Thanks much for the info.  Now hopefully my samples will get here fast so I can give it a try =)


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 
_Damn, I went to the website totally excited to try some of this stuff but they only send samples to the UK and Ireland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh that stinks!


----------

